# ID this large skink?



## Lachie3112 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
I was at Healesville sanctuary the other day, and saw this large skink lying next to a blue tongue. I'm quite puzzled as to what it is, because it's not a blue tongue and I'm fairly sure its not a shingle-back/stumpy tail either because of the scales.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bk201 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cunningham skink
_egernia cunninghami_
pic above is of one of my young ones


----------



## MathewB (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah definitely a Cunningham, nice find.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 18, 2013)

MathewB said:


> Yeah definitely a Cunningham, nice find.


lol nice find? 
it was at a zoo


----------



## MathewB (Jan 18, 2013)

cadwallader said:


> lol nice find?
> it was at a zoo



Even better


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 19, 2013)

It is one of several forms of Cunningham. That particular form is very stout and lacking in pattern. They can also be grey to black in colour. The ones from lichen covered granite rock areas are quite colourful in comparison – with brownish heads and irregular bands of brown and white, sometimes with a touch of green, on a black ground colour. These are not so stout in build but get to the same length. Then there is the form found on coastal sandstone cliffs, that also have a brownish head and irregular bands, but these include some red colouring. These are smaller all round. So it is not surprising that they may seemto be different to other Cunninghams you might have seen.

Blue


----------



## PieBald (Jan 19, 2013)

Cunningham skink


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I would upload more photo's of reptiles but unfortunately they're all blurry as they were taken through glass free hand. I did see a baby freshwater croc in a large tank with water dragons and turtles though, and several venomous snakes.


----------

